# Young Arkansas Beekeeper



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


>> I would love to have an internship with a commercial beekeeper. 

Perhaps you could work something out with _Michael Palmer_. See this thread ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e-terms&p=889472&highlight=interns#post889472


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! There are several experienced AR beeks here that can help with the location related questions (all beekeeping is local!).


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

